# Rockwell Jawhorse



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was up late rocking a crying child back to sleep when this infomercial came on. I thought it might have a few applications for me and at least be easier to wheel around than our Ridgid pipe vises. Anyone bit the bullet yet?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Personally I don't think it would be of much use. I have a Ridgid bc610 that I welded up an adjustable platform for and a 460 Tristand. The 610 I can mount in the receiver. The only other thing I would have use of is a portable work table.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a pipe vise on my bumper but that truck dropped the tranny last week and it was uncertain it would be repaired. The most of the other trucks don't have mounted vises. The company will be getting the truck fixed but it's nice to know what all the options are.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

One company I worked for had that Ridgid 425, useless IMO


----------

